# Has this ever happened to anyone? Doesn't make sense to me



## shmit88 (Mar 30, 2012)

Basically I have been on a bulk since the start of January. I'm 24, 6ft2 and i'm consuming 2820 calories daily. I stick to this monday-friday. Saturday and Sunday I do my best to stick to it although I have a cheat meal Saturday night and Sunday afternoon (cooked dinner of course).

I weigh myself every friday morning when I wake up, before breakfast and before I make the toilet pan my bitch.

Since my bulk my weight has been as follows:

Original weight = 82kg

End of:

Week 1 (11/01/13) = 82.9kg (This week I tried out different foods on different days to find out what suited me, therefore no specific calories/macros)

Week 2 (18/01/13) = 82.1kg (This week I kept to 2675 calories, macro% 30p/50c/20f)

Week 3 (25/01/13) = 82.2kg (After seeing that weight I decided to up my intake to 2820 cals with the same macros)

Week 4 (01/02/13) = 83.1kg (Thought that I had responded well to upping my calories.)

Week 5 (08/02/13) = 83.8kg (Again I was pleased as my weight has increased almost the same as last week.)

So looking at that I am gradually increasing weight, UNTIL I weigh myself this morning and the scales say 81.6kg!! WTF?!

This week has been inconsistent I admit, as I had a day off it on Tuesday and I've been eating my meals at different times and today I weighed myself about 4 hours later than I usually would (had a lie in). It just doesn't make sense to me unless the scales are buggered.

Has this every happened to anyone? Makes me feel like crap!


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

Are you leaning out by any chance?

You could try upping your calories to see how it goes.

What's the breakdown of your macros and what Re you taking?


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Eat more calories if you're doing a bulk. 2820kcal a day is only just over government guidelines for the average man. You're 6ft 2 and I assume doing weights...so eat more.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

For every pound of muscle you gain you burn an additional 15 cals.


----------



## lotus (May 30, 2009)

6 ft 2 and 2800 cals more than likely isn't enough , What is your macro split looking like ?


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

Dehydration playing a role too perhaps?our bdyweights can fluctuate on a day to day basis dependent on water intake


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Looks like you need more cals m8 imo.


----------



## shmit88 (Mar 30, 2012)

str4nger said:


> Are you leaning out by any chance?
> 
> You could try upping your calories to see how it goes.
> 
> What's the breakdown of your macros and what Re you taking?


I have noticed my abs a bit more, but assumed it was down to the fact I like to hit them lightly every session.

To be exact my macros are Protein - 212.35g (30%), Fats - 71.15g (23%), Carbs - 327.7g (47%). I take flaxseed oil caps (morning and night), protein shake (mornings) and all-in-one shake with added dextrose after workout. Occasionally take Craze pre-workout supp.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Moar food. Plenty of evoo :-D


----------



## shmit88 (Mar 30, 2012)

So the overall reply is to up my calories to 3000 and see how that goes?

I kept my calories around 2800 as i'm sedentary in my job and only exercise I get is my 3 full body workouts a week (I prefer them to splits). I also thought that it would minimize fat gain but looks like it minimised everything :mellow:

Cheers guys


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

All is I can say, I am not 6.2" I am 5.9" an have dieted down well on 3200 calories I dont thing 2800 calories is nothing, I would expect more than that in any diet for someone of your size never mind someone expecting to grow muscle.


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

Hmm I'm not 3000 cals is quite enough tbh. At your bodyweight I think you should be consuming at least 270 g protein too (1.5 g per lb of bodyweight). Btw mate are you on gear? Just asking because obviously that will influence your calorie intake. Anyone else agree 3000 cals still isn't enough for a lad 6ft 2 81.6kg?


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

I'm 6 ft and around 200lbs (before cutting) and I cut on 2700 kcals, so yeah, you are not eating enough.


----------



## shmit88 (Mar 30, 2012)

No i'm not on gear mate. Looking into increasing my calories this very second. Taking everything on board, hoping the scales will start to increase again next week!


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

shmit88 said:


> Basically I have been on a bulk since the start of January. I'm 24, 6ft2 and i'm consuming 2820 calories daily. I stick to this monday-friday. Saturday and Sunday I do my best to stick to it although I have a cheat meal Saturday night and Sunday afternoon (cooked dinner of course).
> 
> I weigh myself every friday morning when I wake up, before breakfast and before I make the toilet pan my bitch.
> 
> ...


mate u need to eat more to be honest

personally id lower the carbs and increase the fats as well for the macro split


----------



## shmit88 (Mar 30, 2012)

So I've played around with my calories and it now looks like this:

Total Cals - 3101

Protein - 243.7g

Fats - 86.5g

Carbs - 325.6g

As suggested i've slightly lowered the carbs and increased the fats, and also increased the protein slightly.

Any thoughts guys?


----------



## lotus (May 30, 2009)

Those numbers don't look to bad and you always have room to increase protein if needed , there isn't one set diet that works for all and everyone reacts differently to different splits . I would give the new macros a go and see if you can see any progress


----------

